# The Most Important Question



## Hien (Oct 11, 2007)

I wonder (I didn't want to say advice, because I don't know I can follow the advice) about this, because I have the tendency to buy a lot of the same thing.
-How many plants of same species or hybrids do you want to grow?
-minimum & maximum ( A number beyond which, you think you should be committed)
-further more, if you don't have a greenhouse, then ,does that number changes?


----------



## paphreek (Oct 11, 2007)

If you have confidence in the quality of the cross, buy as many as space and money allow, bloom them out and keep only what you like. For my space and ability, I prefer to buy a flask. Sometimes I end up keeping as many as four or five plants, sometimes I keep none.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 12, 2007)

You mean like besseae hybrids?! Hien, grow what you like, as much and as often as you can.


----------



## Roy (Oct 12, 2007)

I think that 2 or 3 of the same species is ample in the Paph line as the quality is generally equal, can be more can be less. Phrags, like besseae can vary a lot but why keep lots when updating with better varieties is always possible.
When it comes to Hybrid seedlings, whatever the cross, within reason and prospects from the cross or your requirements from the cross, I suggest you buy what you can afford. The more you have, the greater the chance of flowering the best one.


----------



## Candace (Oct 12, 2007)

I think space and time constraints are the main factors in not buying flasks of everything. Oh, and money:> If I had a commercial size g.h. I'd buy compots or flasks of every specie and cross that I fancied. But, since I don't, I limit myself to one or two of a cross, a flask rarely, several of a specie and only keep the one I like best. I have to thin the herd to manageable size.


----------



## TheLorax (Oct 12, 2007)

For me, I'm growing inside and have space limitations. I have two or three plants that are duplicates but the reason for that was to be able to try growing them in different areas of the house to see where they might perform the best. If space was not a consideration, I'd grow multiples of favorites. 

I don't like to get rid of any plants, particularly a plant that was a gift. Those are generally my most prized plants so those won't ever get purged unless they die on me. As far as "updating" a plant with a better variety, probably not something I would do. I get attached to my plants but once again if I had more space I wouldn't be opposed to growing the plant originally purchased and the "updated" version. 

I don't have a greenhouse for orchids and I'm not exactly an orchid connoisseur so I'm pretty much in it for pure pleasure. I guess I'd be of the opinion that if you want to have 10 of the same exact plant because you like the way it blooms or the wave of color it creates when 10 of them in a row are all in bloom, buy 10.


----------



## Ellen (Oct 14, 2007)

Because I grow species, I try to get at least 2 plants of each species from different sources in order to make an outcross. When growing from flasks, I generally try to keep at least 2 or 3 of the best plants for myself. By keeping only 2 or 3 of each species, but sometimes replacing one of these plants if a better one becomes available, the amount of space devoted to duplicates is minimized. If I were just buying plants for enjoyment, I would probably have only one of each, and replace it if a better plant came along, or if I got tired of it. That's just me. Having said this, I do have a number of junk hybrids that I hang onto for sentimental reasons. One of these is an Oncidium Sweet Sugar that I've had for over 25 years, and was the first orchid plant that I ever bought. This plant has been divided innumerable times and has offspring all over the US. It's in full bloom right now with a 2 foot spike. You've gotta respect a plant that's been through as much abuse as this one has.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes Hien, you can get rid of some of the 15,000 micranthum! oke:


----------

